# My HO S'cool Bus wheelie project.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I alway's liked the model kit take a look,http://www.slotcargarage.com/forum/files/wheelie_bus_2.avi


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kool!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kool!! Now we need details! Chassis? How is it mounted? How did you make the swing pick up? Pictures, please!
Marty


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Tycoarm, :wave: Welcome to the board. Nice looking bus, how bout posting a few closeups of it? What chassis do you have running underneath this puppy? Thanks for a look at the video. :thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Very neat!

I love stuff like this! It’s always great to see something completely different than the regular run-of-the-mill racing stuff, once and a while. The video was a fun watch. As the others mentioned, close-ups would be appreciated. 

Thanks for sharing such an interesting bus project! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, 
I'll get some pic's and more info on how I created it soon.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Well here is some info on my S'cool Bus wheelie project,

*school bus body was a lindberg model kit I think, I've had it mixed in with some others in my loose junk body pile.
*Washers added for weight at the back.
*I cut the front of an AF/X chassis for the front wheels.
*The chassis is an AF/X specialty non-magna traction.








*Close up of chassis, I soldered two pickup shoes at the back and bent them to the form of the rear end.
*This is where the electrical contact is made during it's wheel stand.








*The guide pin is aurora using a screw and a small piece from the inside of a bic pen to secure the screw.
*The metal tab holding the guide pin was cut from a pepsi can, you'll have to tinker with it to get the bend just right and add a little weight to keep the guide pin down, I used a piece I cut from an old Tycopro chassis (the old brass pan type).
*The metal tab fits into a slot right behind the rear magnet, I secured it with a Tuff One's front tire cut to fit.
* I also drilled a small hole at the rear for a guide pin I made from a AF/X front axle.








*I originally used this van body when I first made it back in the late 70's beleive it or not.
*I'm going to build a Little Red Wagon type using the van and cutting it towards the back.








I hope this helped any of you who are going to attempt this project.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Really nice engineering on your bus! You built it in the 70's.....wow! What other cool inovations are lurking in the depths of the mind that came up with that slick system?!
I am impressed!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Really nice engineering on your bus! You built it in the 70's.....wow! What other cool inovations are lurking in the depths of the mind that came up with that slick system?!
> I am impressed!


 I built my first one in the late 70's the bus I built just last week.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Now that´s interesting!!!*

Hi Tycoarm,

thanks for sharing that lil´ fun video as well as for the closeups of your chassis mods! I really enjoyed it - keep ´em coming!!!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking bus..I like to see the work of other.. Keep up the great work....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little movie and one heck of a conversion. Never though about adding an additional set of shoes in that configuration. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

SWEET! Too cool.. I want one NOW!

Great idea, great work !


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice pics*

Thanks for the build pics...
It is good to see that type of thing.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW, great engineering guys....I love that LIL RED especially

TycoArm I remember to have already seen on a forum (here?), the particular construction with a soda can piece. Nice movie BTW


----------

